# No heat with all metal aftermarket thermostat housing 2013 1.8L



## mnhff (Sep 27, 2018)

So awhile back, my check engine light came on. I checked the codes and there was three that related to my thermostat. I talked to the auto store guys and they said its pretty common to replace them because they are originally made of plastic and tend to crack. I did some research on my own and it seemed like the easiest path forward was just to replace the whole thermostat and housing with the all metal "upgraded" part. So i did. I began the process by draining the coolant from the valve underneath the radiator on the passenger side (with the surge tank lid off of course), unscrewed the bleeder valve to get the rest out, and then unbolted the original thermostat housing from the engine block along with all the hoses and sensor cables. Then I put the new thermostat and housing on (with all new sensors) and reinstalled the hoses and wires. I did a quick system flush with distilled water then drained that and put the factory recommended coolant in. 

Now when i'm driving, it is tough to get my car to warm up past the 1/4 mark on the temp readout on the dash. The only time it seems to get above 1/4 is when i'm idling. My car doesn't readout the actual coolant temp on the digital display so I can't check that. Also, i can hear the radiator "clicking" after I've gotten out of the car after a drive so that is at least getting partially warm.

So obviously winter is coming and I want to be able to use the heat in my car. I can't decide if it is something faulty with the thermostat I put in, the way I put it in, or something else. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mike12 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sounds like the thermostat is stuck open. Are there any new codes or codes pending?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mike12 said:


> Sounds like the thermostat is stuck open.


It's either that or your have the heater set too high. The engine's heat output is pretty meager. Others have complained that if you set the heater fan on high, the car will never heat up.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

How did you bleed the cooling system? Perhaps there is air in the system. I find using a vac and fill pressure system works the best for refilling with coolant.


----------



## mnhff (Sep 27, 2018)

I just bought a code reader for myself so I can check it in my garage. Hopefully I'll be able to try it out this weekend or next week


----------



## mnhff (Sep 27, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> It's either that or your have the heater set too high. The engine's heat output is pretty meager. Others have complained that if you set the heater fan on high, the car will never heat up.


I have had my heat turned completely off so I dont think thats the issue


----------



## mnhff (Sep 27, 2018)

jmlo96 said:


> How did you bleed the cooling system? Perhaps there is air in the system. I find using a vac and fill pressure system works the best for refilling with coolant.


Well I didn't use vac or pressure, that might be the next thing i try though. I dont understand how air in the system would make it run cooler though. seems like having air in it would make the engine run hotter?


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

mnhff said:


> Well I didn't use vac or pressure, that might be the next thing i try though. I dont understand how air in the system would make it run cooler though. seems like having air in it would make the engine run hotter?


The coolant temperature sensor can only read what the coolant is. If it is reading air, the readings may be off. This could be a symptom of your no heat. The engines on the Cruzes sit lower than the heater cores do, making it hard to get all the air out.

Also, from what I understand, you used an aftermarket thermostat? The Cruze runs at a very high and odd temperature. If the aftermarket thermostat is not the correct value it could be causing issues. Although I would believe that would set a check engine light.


----------



## mike12 (Jul 2, 2017)

To bleed the system, just loosen(without removing) the plastic bleeder screw on the radiator. The bleeder screw is located near the top of the radiator on the passenger side. Open the bleeder screw until you start to get coolant coming out, then tighten (but be careful not to over tighten it is just plastic with an o ring). Fill the coolant tank and the remaining air will bleed out as you drive, so keep checking the tank the first few days until you no longer have to add to maintain full.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The heater core sits in the middle of engine. The cylinder head and radiator would be higher then core. 

The core would have to be sitting on the dash to be higher.

Keep checking the reservoir. And adding. That'll help sometimes to bleed the air out. Sometimes. 

Some cars absolutely require using the bleeder valve.


----------



## Elizabeth1 (Jun 15, 2019)

I think everyone should have thermostats in their car.
Have a look on some buying tips:
-Choose between thermostat types i.e Basic Thermostat, Programmable Thermostat or Smart Thermostat
and Some Features to Consider: Warranty, Ease of installation, Friendly user interface, WiFi connectivity and a useful app.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Elizabeth1 said:


> I think everyone should have thermostats in their car.
> Have a look on some buying tips:
> -Choose between thermostat types i.e Basic Thermostat, Programmable Thermostat or Smart Thermostat
> and Some Features to Consider: Warranty, Ease of installation, Friendly user interface, WiFi connectivity and a useful app.


lul


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Elizabeth1 said:


> I think everyone should have thermostats in their car.
> Have a look on some buying tips:
> -Choose between thermostat types i.e Basic Thermostat, Programmable Thermostat or Smart Thermostat
> and Some Features to Consider: Warranty, Ease of installation, Friendly user interface, WiFi connectivity and a useful app.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

How about a Nest?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Elizabeth1 (Jun 15, 2019)

Do you have check my information?

Are you agree with this thermostats things?


----------

